# Acai Berry. Anyone taking it?



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

One of my family mentioned the Acai berry. Having 'googled' it, it seems to be used for slimming amongst other things.

has anyone tried it and if so, what have you experienced? 

It sounds too good be true but maybe worth a try.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Pollydoodle said:


> It sounds too good be true but maybe worth a try.


If it sounds too good to be true, then it probably is.

Losing weight is about expending more energy than you're taking in. Eat healthily, exercise regularly, job done. There have been many programs on telly in the past few years trying to explode the myth about losing weight, slow metabolisms, genes, etc etc. They all say the same thing in the end. It's how you achieve that which is the tricky thing.

Since stopping work nearly a year ago, I've lost over a stone. I've not been on a diet, but I've eaten regularly, I drink (at the weekend, as I have done for several years). I think the difference has been eating 'proper' meals at 'proper' times, and not picking up a sandwich and crisps and cake and chocolate on the way to a meeting or work or something like that.

Gerald


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Pollydoodle said:


> One of my family mentioned the Acai berry. Having 'googled' it, it seems to be used for slimming amongst other things.
> 
> has anyone tried it and if so, what have you experienced?
> 
> It sounds too good be true but maybe worth a try.


Here I was thinking if it would help with losing weight I would get some tomorrow LOL, but not according to this link.

http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081014051142AA5lkcM


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

They taste foul and are a trendy fad.

How do I know?

Julian Graves were selling them off cheap so I tried them


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I have seen something called chilli burn advertised, they sounded good but at £20 for a few weeks course I decided to eat chillies instead much cheaper :roll: :roll: not noticed any difference only burnt taste buds :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------

